# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Idea for improved registration experience

## Bob-the-Kuhn

Maybe it's just too late at night.  I had a devil of a registering because I misinterpreted "Please enter the first letter and last letter of the word printing in the field above".  I couldn't find a field that had a single word being printed in it.     And then the light (slowly) dawned.   A better wording would be "In the field above, please enter the first letter and last letter of the word: printing"

----------


## curious aardvark

well let's face it, it's not like the spambots can't register - maybe just real people are confused :-)

----------


## maggiechan

Hi, can anyone over here suggest me good Wordpress hosting Malaysia? Especially for the person living in Singapore.

----------

